# Is it possible...



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

It's a general question, but I'm serious... do you think its possible to know who you're supposed to spend the rest of your life with, and grow old with? I've been led to believe that while you're still a teenager, you're still "too young" to know... but even still, I'm 19, and I think.. well ... I'm positive I've found my Mr. Right... Every relationship is going to have their hard times, and believe me, we've had ours, but we've also had some very touching moments. Take our 1 yr. anniversary for example... he surprised me after I got off work with our song playing, and candles lit everywhere. I know it wasn't much, but it was worth more than any amount of money could have ever gotten. My god, just thinking about all the good times we've had brings tears to my eyes. I LOVE HIM SO MUCH!!! I dont know what I'd do without him... and for those of you who are wondering, I am talking about Filo... aka MR. KQ since he's stopped logging into his name. Just now, he walked into my room, and told me how much he loves me, and is never going to leave me. Nothing major, but all meaningful... so back to my question... is it possible? Even if it wasn't... I made the impossible happen...


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Seems like you have found him. If you guys are still together for lets say 10 years. Then you have found the right person. But IMO, the answer to your question is TIME. Sad to say, people are too impatient to wait for the right person and too impatient to the persons they have. It's all about TIME.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't want to rain on your parade but is this person your 'first love' ?? Cause I think everyone falls hard for their first REAL relationship. If its not, then congrats and good luck to you







if it is your first, then like Blitz said, give it time


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I plead the 5th.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you meet lots of great people, i would say right now though that there are to many Mrs. Rights for me :laugh:


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

KumbiaQueens Posted on May 22 2004 said:


> It's a general question, but I'm serious... do you think its possible to know who you're supposed to spend the rest of your life with, and grow old with? I've been led to believe that while you're still a teenager, you're still "too young" to know... but even still, I'm 19, and I think.. well ... I'm positive I've found my Mr. Right... Every relationship is going to have their hard times, and believe me, we've had ours, but we've also had some very touching moments. Take our 1 yr. anniversary for example... he surprised me after I got off work with our song playing, and candles lit everywhere. I know it wasn't much, but it was worth more than any amount of money could have ever gotten. My god, just thinking about all the good times we've had brings tears to my eyes. I LOVE HIM SO MUCH!!! I dont know what I'd do without him... and for those of you who are wondering, I am talking about Filo... aka MR. KQ since he's stopped logging into his name. Just now, he walked into my room, and told me how much he loves me, and is never going to leave me. Nothing major, but all meaningful... so back to my question... is it possible? Even if it wasn't... I made the impossible happen


yes


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> Seems like you have found him. If you guys are still together for lets say 10 years. Then you have found the right person. But IMO, the answer to your question is TIME. Sad to say, people are too impatient to wait for the right person and too impatient to the persons they have. It's all about TIME.


time is what we're doing. We're not rushing into anything... in fact, I dont think he even knows I'm bragging about him right now, but if/when he reads this... I hope he smiles.










Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade but is this person your 'first love' ?? Cause I think everyone falls hard for their first REAL relationship. If its not, then congrats and good luck to you if it is your first, then like Blitz said, give it time


He's not my "first love". I dont talk to that guy anymore, and have no feelings whatsoever about him, or what he's doing with his life... why would I? The guy cheated on me... but back to my love... He's not my first... It's not that puppy love type of thing, or anything like that. He's my real love... my everlasting love... my forever love. I've thought about it a lot, and him and I both agree that it was the angels in heaven that brought us together. Almost 2 years ago, my grandfather passed away, and his sister passed away a few years back as well... We have a good feeling it was the works of the 2 of them, and my uncle who passed away in 1990. That's one of our major connections - our being able to understand and comfort eachother while thinking about the unfortunate. It was because of him, I was able to visit my grandfather after the funeral... that visit took me a year to do, but I did it because of him.

God... I just have all these things I could say about them, but dont want to bore anyone else, so I'll just have to think about them, and smile... then start crying cuz the thought of what he's done for me just makes me so happy... I can't wait for us to get a place of our own... that way I can really do everything for him, and not have other people get in the way.









And Karen... you shush about pleading the 5th... I've told you what's happened currently... what do you think?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i cant know because i have a sworn vow never to love anybody again


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

may i ask why?


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

I know i have found my Mr. Right.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I can't control what I feel for him... I just want to scream at the top of my lungs how much I love him... Either that, or show him with some extreme aggression... I'll keep the details to myself though... Too many over-active imaginations on this board anyway...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I met my current b/f of 5 years when I was 18. We're practically copies of each other (except for the whole gender thing of course). We have our ups and downs, but all relationships do. For the most part it's been great, though sometimes I can't help feeling that I've missed out considering that he was my first everything. I guess you can look at it that I've been lucky or the complete opposite.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honestly... you'll never really know until you loose that person.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my little theory

its all based on personality compatibility; the two need to have similar interests, similar outlook on life, similar ideology. if you share those to a sufficient level then you'll stay together. Relationships on other other hand based primarily on shared experiences instead are likely to fail since personality wasn't taken into account.

There certainly isnt just ONE person out there who's perfect for you; there are tons who would/could prove to be very compatible for a lifelong relationship. Perhaps you found one with a personality similar to yours, perhaps not. How long the relationship lasts and how enjoyable it is, though, is due to how compatible your personalities are.

granted i have no field experience in alot the conjectures ive made, and perhaps its personality contrast instead of personality similarity that binds relationships together, I've heard that as well. I'm sure some married Fury users will be able to give some real information on this topic.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> And Karen... you shush about pleading the 5th... I've told you what's happened currently... what do you think?


Ill get in trouble if I state my opinion.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'll tell you the truth..there is no things as a real true love at first site or love forever.its always a work in progress.the person you meet and live with might not be the one,no matter what they say or do.feelings change constantly like the weather..doesn't matter what age your at...old or young..someday you what wine other days you what beer.just enjoy the moment and wish for the best.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> may i ask why?


 if i told you p45 would laugh so hard he would cause an earthquake


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I personally think that there's not a right one.. but a lot of "ones"


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

P45 ... that was honestly one of the first meaningful things i've heard you say... you shocked me... but anyways. Our personalities, I think, compliment each other. A lot of the things we do, we enjoy doing together.

Raf, I understand feelings changed, but I believe that what's true and real... remains there forever. There's nothing you can do to just "forget it". I think that some people hide what they really feel, but deep down, they know what's there, and what's true.

Al... I too, believe that you really dont know what you have until you lose it... but I've been to the point of almost losing him, and that was damn near close enough for me to wake up and smell the roses. I know what I have, and I never want to lose him. He's my everything... and I will always love him.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

you got it bad.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> you got it bad.:laugh:


 Time to pop in the Usher CD


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I dont need Usher... I make my own CD's... and I don't care if I've got it bad... cuz at least I've got it...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

love


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

boobs.

poop.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

> boobs.
> 
> poop.


I really wanted this thread to be serious... I guess it just couldn't happen...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nope...never trust a girl or a guy..no matter how much you think they are the most perfect thing in the world..and no matter how much you think you know them...most of the time it doesn't work out..especially when your a teenager..


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Ah, the untarnished optimism of a teenager...

When 'positive thinking' feels like 'positive knowing'. It's about the only time you'll hear the words "always" and "never" when talking about a relationship.

I'm kidding. That's great for you.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Teenager or not... my feelings wont change. Things go from great, to good, to rocky... my feelings remain the same... and they only grow when our relationship goes back to great...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Teenager or not... my feelings wont change. Things go from great, to good, to rocky... my feelings remain the same... and they only grow when our relationship goes back to great...


 I know what you mean - I'm 19 too and I'm pretty damn sure I've found the guy I'll be with for the rest of my life. We've been together for over a year now, and friends for almost 3- neither of us anywhere near perfect and theres been rough times but we;ve got through them. What's funny about us is that he was in my grade 9 class in junior high and I couldn't stand him back then. A few years down the road, we both were working at mcdonalds and thats where we became friends. As it turns out, he's pretty much the male version of me.
He's not my first love either, that one went down the shitter after a year - I was 17, he was 18 and he felt that he was too young to be tied down to one girl... what an ass...








But yeah- I love being in love...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

its a great feeling, isn't it? I know I love it... being able to hold him everynight, and sleep in his arms... its great...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> its a great feeling, isn't it? I know I love it... being able to hold him everynight, and sleep in his arms... its great...:nod:


 wait until u get married..you'll start hating it all


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I doubt that. I can't wait until we get married... Then it'll be official to everyone how much we love eachother. I already take care of him as best I can at the moment. I do whatever I can, and enjoy making him happy, by any means necessary... I'm his soul mate, and he's mine...


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm happy for you








Enjoy it as long as you can. IMO 2 years is the breaking point of a relationship, if you make it past two years and still feel that 'burning love', maybe you have a chance to stay together.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I hope all goes well for you and the guy of your life, i just started a new relationship







Not to sure where its gonna end up though.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> I hope all goes well for you and the guy of your life, i just started a new relationship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u guys shouuld see this guy. He is unbelievably whipped. He is more lovey dovey then his girl. 823, missing you? wtf?!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all goes well for you and the guy of your life, i just started a new relationship
> ...


 823 637 143??

hahaha those were the days.

*40111 1772174 930973 12317731778312 1711177312125?*
-"How Many People Remember Numerix"

those were the days, and girlfriends in the intros of your Voicemail. LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Numerix ...in other words... Pager code....







Back when people had pagers before cell phones..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Numerix ...in other words... Pager code....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems Ms. Natt and I are on the same page... Pager Code was a way for us teenagers in the late 90's to communicate promptly.

*177337 1773 27 564007*
-Meet me at school


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah i remember numerex, but i dont see why he wrote out 823, hahah, whippish!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Numerix ...in other words... Pager code....
> ...


 The good ol' days...









Only I always used 8 for A's not..2's


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> yeah i remember numerex, but i dont see why he wrote out 823, hahah, whippish!!!


 823 = Thinkin' of you
637 = Always and Forever
143 = I Love You

there are more but i stopped using pager code back in 99.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The good ol' days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, there are some differences but i learned in the bay area.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread is so mushy.... we need some


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> this thread is so mushy.... we need some


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > The good ol' days...:laugh:
> ...


 Where do you think Im from


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Mars......


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 North East Corner?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 Get it right, its Venus!
















San Jose, CA


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Get it right, its Venus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not far from me.

Born in ghetto ass Daly City but raised in nice peaceful Freakmont. Nickel and Dime area. (510)

Now living life socal style.









Independence High.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Get it right, its Venus!
> ...


 You went to Independence High in San Jo?! Uh oh...what year?!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i went for a year before my family re-located to socal.

went in 97 (Freshmen year)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i went for a year before my family re-located to socal.
> 
> went in 97 (Freshmen year)


 Oh before me! You may have known my bro then.







But thats my old high school. Its also Kumbia Queen's old high school as well.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > i went for a year before my family re-located to socal.
> ...


 it was a blast..... it was sad to leave but i had no coice, i'll be going home this weekend i hope to visit.

Is Union Landing still around?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 That school is still ghetto...trust me you didnt miss out on much









Now...Union Landing?! The only landing I know about is Dixon Landing...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Union Landing is a filipino thing... underground club near Newpark Mall.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Union Landing is a filipino thing... underground club near Newpark Mall.


 Ask RhomZilla...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Is there a such thing as love?

I have been maried for 5 years, and with the bitch for 7. We both have feelings, just not good ones.

You know you love someone when you wake them up in the morning with: Cold water, a hard slap, or sometimes pull them out of bed.

If he loves you, he will let you do two things to him (and you won't be afraid to do them).

1. Poop on his chest
2. Wash the poop off with pee.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> yeah i remember numerex, but i dont see why he wrote out 823, hahah, whippish!!!


To lazy to write out "Thinking of you" see how much easier it is to put "823"? HAHA


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

what kinda guy writes thinking of you. Your soft feminine man. And i thought ray was bad.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> what kinda guy writes thinking of you. Your soft feminine man. And i thought ray was bad.


 HAHA.....dont be jelous.







"Stooooooooooooop It"


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> what kinda guy writes thinking of you. Your soft feminine man. And i thought ray was bad.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats real good for you karen.
i dunno about true love i think it is all due to individual people.
i broke up with a long term girlfirend a while bck we were to gether 13months and for the first 9months i felt the same as you, but we got to serious and persoanly i didnt like it and felt like i was being tied down and stuff, and that y it ended. 
i rekon there is the right person out there for everyone, but that right person could be with some1 else and stay married to them their life time.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Is there a such thing as love?
> 
> I have been maried for 5 years, and with the bitch for 7. We both have feelings, just not good ones.
> 
> ...


 what the f*ck?!?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

even back in the day i didnt get those neumbers? how does 143 equat to i love you and sh*t??


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

never mind just broke the code by staring at i love you for a while
the numbers represent how many letters in the word...duhhh!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

whats the difference between Santa Claus, true love, the Easter bunny, and my pygo shoal??


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> thats real good for you karen.
> i dunno about true love i think it is all due to individual people.
> i broke up with a long term girlfirend a while bck we were to gether 13months and for the first 9months i felt the same as you, but we got to serious and persoanly i didnt like it and felt like i was being tied down and stuff, and that y it ended.
> i rekon there is the right person out there for everyone, but that right person could be with some1 else and stay married to them their life time.


I really hope that what you said was meant for Karen... cuz ... well ... my name isn't Karen.

I do agree with you though. I think true love varies just like people do, but I also think that if you were lucky enough to find it, you shouldn't mess things up. It took me awhile to realize what I found, but I'm glad I realized it in time. I think that in terms of the 'right person'... it depends how you treat it. I think it depends how the people interact with eachother, how they treat each other, and so on. It's how you treat it. If each person treats each other with the upmost respect, I think that they can make each other the 'right one' for them. I think that's how my relationship is. We treat each other like gods/godesses. Karen knows what he's done for me... or at least some of what he's done. Everything he has done for me goes beyond words, and I could never fully express them. I can, however... remember them, and love him even more.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a such thing as love?
> ...


 Look guy. Any female that comes here (a forum of mostly men and a forum based on a type of fish that will eat any [email protected] thing you put in its tank) and talk about feelings, is doing it for attention.

I'm not that guy, I don't go to a "Dear Abby My Boyfriends Cheating" forum and ask how to decorate my Piranha tank. Or do I?









I know when people want attention, so I give them attention, just not the kind they want. Ok?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> whats the difference between Santa Claus, true love, the Easter bunny, and my pygo shoal??


 The diference is that none of them exsist except for your Pygo Shoal.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > whats the difference between Santa Claus, true love, the Easter bunny, and my pygo shoal??
> ...


 Correct


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 I never been correct in my life. Yeah. Look mom, I won. Woohoo.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > chiefkyle said:
> ...


 The Lounge is OFF topic...NOT fish related. If a woman wants to ask questions to get a guys POV, why the hell not?! Shes not doing it to get attention.

Thats sad you refer to your wife as a bitch. Such a negitive outlook you have on life.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The Lounge is OFF topic...NOT fish related. If a woman wants to ask questions to get a guys POV, why the hell not?! Shes not doing it to get attention.
> 
> Thats sad you refer to your wife as a bitch. Such a negitive outlook you have on life.


Come on Karen. You know people don't come to PiranhaFury to talk about emotions. I would suspect that the people in "Off Topic" are the same people in the other parts ot this forum, Piranha lovers. If she thinks this is Dear Abby, she clicked the wrong pop-up ad.









You are right, my outlook on life is not good. Can I confide in you and start a new thread titled "I need to find Love"?

EDIT: Type-o


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > The Lounge is OFF topic...NOT fish related. If a woman wants to ask questions to get a guys POV, why the hell not?! Shes not doing it to get attention.
> ...


 Who said she came to Pfury to talk about emotions?! Its the Lounge. You talk about anything. No one came to PFury to talk about Girls Kissing Girls or the Quest for the nicest ass, yet those topics are still discussed. Just because one is more emotionally involved doesnt mean it cant be discussed. If you dont want to take part in the discussion, then dont.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Who said she came to Pfury to talk about emotions?! Its the Lounge. You talk about anything. No one came to PFury to talk about Girls Kissing Girls or the Quest for the nicest ass, yet those topics are still discussed. Just because one is more emotionally involved doesnt mean it cant be discussed. If you dont want to take part in the discussion, then dont.


 Your right, maybe she is in a bad place right now. I'm just not feeling in the "Pitty Party" mood right now.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Who said she came to Pfury to talk about emotions?! Its the Lounge. You talk about anything. No one came to PFury to talk about Girls Kissing Girls or the Quest for the nicest ass, yet those topics are still discussed. Just because one is more emotionally involved doesnt mean it cant be discussed. If you dont want to take part in the discussion, then dont.
> ...


 How the hell am i in a bad place? I'd say I'm pretty damn happy considering what I've been talking about. All I've asked was for other PEOPLE [... not just the men...]'s opinion on the subject. I just wanted to know if there were others out there who felt as strongly as I do about my significant other.. Maybe its not me who's in the bad place... but maybe you. I asked for this to be a serious thread, and I understand that there will be different perspectives, and outlooks on the subject, so state your opinion, but please dont make assumptions about me. I know how I'm feeling, and I'm telling you, its not bad. As Ms. Natt said, if there can be threads about 'Girls kissing Girls'... and 'Guys kissing Guys'... and random stuff like that, what makes my thread so differently? Besides the fact that I'm talking about how I feel about someone. You may call your wife a b*tch... and that's your choice. I call my boyfriend 'Hun'... because I love him, and respect him...

Look, I'm not going to keep going about this... Just let it be known that I'm not in a bad place. I dont need a 'Pity Party', and if I did, I wouldn't invite you anyway. You can keep your negative outlook on life, but you wont be able to enjoy life much. I'll keep my positive outlook, and live much happier... Good-Bye... and Have a Nice Day.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> How the hell am i in a bad place?


 I miss spoke. Was saying your asking a question about feeling and don't know what to do.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I dont want to sound like MR.christian guy here,but everything is best left after marriage(for example:sex,living together,helping each other financially)

the three things i listed if done before marriage will probably lead into divorce,now im sure there are people out there who have done these three things before marriage with a girlfriend/or boyfriend but it is a statistic

hope you found who you are looking for :nod:


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> I dont want to sound like MR.christian guy here,but everything is best left after marriage(for example:sex,living together,helping each other financially)
> 
> the three things i listed if done before marriage will probably lead into divorce,now im sure there are people out there who have done these three things before marriage with a girlfriend/or boyfriend but it is a statistic
> 
> hope you found who you are looking for :nod:


 I agree.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell am i in a bad place?
> ...


 Understood. I didn't mean what I said to be rude, or anything in that nature, its just that after reading what you had previously posted in the thread - it set me off. However, to respond to your comment; I just wanted opinions on the issue. I asked a question, yes, but I didn't need the answer. I know what I feel for him, and that's all I need. I dont need to 'know what to do', because I dont think about what I do... I just do it. I live by this saying from my friend David:

*If you love someone for a reason, you love them with your brain. However, if you love them for no reason you love them with your heart.*

I have no reason to love him, I just do. There isn't anything that can explain it, because I've tried. Words dont even come close - expressions can only describe remotely how I feel for him... It will take me my whole life to show him, and I plan on doing just that.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> It will take me my whole life to show him, and I plan on doing just that.


 Then concider it love.

Case closed.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I like your outlook now... Thank you.


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't see why people reserve things for "after marriage" or w/e... marriage to me is nothing big, it's just a legal document that shows that you are with the other person... but honestly, to me, marriage is in no way a final thing. Look at the divorce rate and you'll see that even after marriage alot can still go sour. If you're truly in love with someone, then you don't have to wait for marriage, you should feel comfortable doing what was listed with or without a legal documentation proclaiming your love for each other. If you love someone you don't need a paper to show it. To me, marriage is just another celebration of you and your Significant Other being together.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Mattimeo said:


> I don't see why people reserve things for "after marriage" or w/e... marriage to me is nothing big, it's just a legal document that shows that you are with the other person... but honestly, to me, marriage is in no way a final thing. Look at the divorce rate and you'll see that even after marriage alot can still go sour. If you're truly in love with someone, then you don't have to wait for marriage, you should feel comfortable doing what was listed with or without a legal documentation proclaiming your love for each other. If you love someone you don't need a paper to show it. To me, marriage is just another celebration of you and your Significant Other being together.


 I know what you mean. But I see marriage as a little more. I see it as more of a vow to the world of your everlasting love for your S/O. When I get married, I wont let anything go sour. I'm going to be writing my own vows, to get away from the traditional stuff, and go a step farther. I want to have a wedding like no other... and although I know it'll probably be done already, it's going to be personalized. As I said before, I'm going to spend the rest of my life showing my boyfriend how much I love him... Really, the wedding ceremony will only be end of the first chapter. Everything else before that will just be getting him ready for it... and everything after will be continuing to show him...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Mattimeo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why people reserve things for "after marriage" or w/e... marriage to me is nothing big, it's just a legal document that shows that you are with the other person... but honestly, to me, marriage is in no way a final thing. Look at the divorce rate and you'll see that even after marriage alot can still go sour. If you're truly in love with someone, then you don't have to wait for marriage, you should feel comfortable doing what was listed with or without a legal documentation proclaiming your love for each other. If you love someone you don't need a paper to show it. To me, marriage is just another celebration of you and your Significant Other being together.
> ...


 Just because you wont let it go sour, doesnt mean your SO wont.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

True, but that's where the test comes in about how much he loves me and cares...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

.......im curious....why is always the young girls that think they have found their "one true love" in this entire world? Its like they always say this, and then a year or something, they dump the dude and find another guy who they say is their "one true love"...its like a vicious cycle. Honestly, i dont think its true love until you're married and stay married without a divorce...f**k all that "he's going to marry me because i love him soo much" bs...just a thought


----------

